

Facebook Should Offer Sponsored Stories on an Opt-in Basis - tylerhwillis
http://mashable.com/2011/01/26/facebook-sponsored-stories-2/

======
tylerhwillis
Author argues that Facebook is run by someone who "can't empathize with users"
and that the new Sponsored Stories ad should be opt-in.

